# FLUX DMCC vs Union Force and Force SL



## Meatball707 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm looking at picking up a Lib Tech Dark Series Wide and wanted to get something that would work well with that board, I have used the DMCC, but only for a bit. I'm currently on some old school Air Blaster LTD Unions and think the Force would be very similar since the ones I have are a mix of Data's and the Force. The Force SL seems great, but does feel softer than the Force. I like to have good response in my setups, but also like comfort. I ride ride mostly everything except boxes and rails, the rest is fair game, tree runs, natural features, jumps, pipe, etc...

If there's another binding you think would satisfy my needs let me know


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You sure you want the DMCC? I love Flux, but the DMCC is a pretty hardcore, stiff as fuck freeride binding.

I'd think the SF45s would be right up your alley as far as the Flux lineup. I have the Titans (TT30s now) and love them, but for riding trees, etc, ideally I'd want something stiffer. I'm going to try to score a pair of SF45s for freeride use to replace my old Ride SPi's.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I have the DMCC and love it, but not in the same class as the others. It's a badass binding and a good match for the Dark series.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds like your style of riding would support the DMCC...but you'd be happy with what the SL offers for a better price.


----------



## Meatball707 (Jan 27, 2011)

The SF45 seems pretty sweet as well as the Force SL. When I rode the DMCC is felt solid, but I was also riding a Jones Flagship with those binders mounted on it. I love Union and liked the comfort of the DMCC. I still have my Union Airblaster, which I would assume wouldn't be too much different than the standard force? The SL I held was super light, but to me looked and felt like it wouldn't give as much support as the standard force as it looked like they just removed some parts from a force base and milled out some sections to make it lighter, and the high back felt really soft, but maybe looks can lie?


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> You sure you want the DMCC? I love Flux, but the DMCC is a pretty hardcore, stiff as fuck freeride binding.
> 
> I'd think the SF45s would be right up your alley as far as the Flux lineup. I have the Titans (TT30s now) and love them, but for riding trees, etc, ideally I'd want something stiffer. I'm going to try to score a pair of SF45s for freeride use to replace my old Ride SPi's.


The SF45 is on sale for $175 at EMS.com. I think I might pick up a pair now for my new Raptor. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I think SF45's are a better bet than all three. Something else to consider would be Flow NXT-FSE's.


----------

